# November 2007 Pool #2 Winner



## pnoon

*New Rule - All Players Please Read!!!*
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=96259

19 . . . . . . hikari

emelbee........
Bigd417.........
spooble.............
replicant_argent.
Eternal Rider....
hikari............
Cigarmark...........
mike32312......
mikey202.....
FlyerFanX.......
Ivory Tower..........
TimButz2....... 
thassanice........... 
Lanthor............


----------



## Lanthor

Nice, smokes will go out Monday.:tu


----------



## thassanice

Please PM address.


----------



## mike32312

Congradulation buds. Been dying to find someone to send these strawberry swisher sweets to. :r :r


----------



## Lanthor

Need your addy as well.


----------



## emelbee

Congrats Thomas! I still have your address from when you won in August, if you haven't moved since. I'll get some smokes headed your way soon.


----------



## Cigarmark

Congrats:bl. I need your addy also!


----------



## Bigd417

What a happy thanksgiving.:ss

Let me know your addy and I will send.


----------



## hikari

thanks guys

My addy is in my profile as normal

This has the makings of an awsome Christmas 

Thanks again guys


----------



## TimButz2

Congrats Bro, I'll get something out this week.


----------



## replicant_argent

Congrats, Thomas!

Will send out something this week.


----------



## Eternal Rider

Congrats. I willget something in the mail this week


----------



## Lanthor

emelbee........
Bigd417.........
spooble.............
replicant_argent.
Eternal Rider....
hikari............
Cigarmark...........
mike32312......
mikey202.....
FlyerFanX.......
Ivory Tower..........
TimButz2....... 
thassanice........... 
Lanthor..DC #03041560000465391269


----------



## emelbee

Hey Thomas - smokes en route.
DC # 0103 8555 7492 4284 5268


----------



## hikari

emelbee........
Bigd417.........
spooble.............
replicant_argent.
Eternal Rider....
hikari............
Cigarmark...........
mike32312......
mikey202.....
FlyerFanX.......
Ivory Tower..........
TimButz2.......
thassanice...........
Lanthor..Recived

Awsome smokes Lanthor thanks.


----------



## TimButz2

hikari said:


> emelbee........
> Bigd417.........
> spooble.............
> replicant_argent.
> Eternal Rider....
> hikari............
> Cigarmark...........
> mike32312......
> mikey202.....
> FlyerFanX.......
> Ivory Tower..........
> TimButz2....... *0306 3030 00006704 4484*
> thassanice...........
> Lanthor..Recived
> 
> Awsome smokes Lanthor thanks.


Thomas, my end just went out, enjoy


----------



## hikari

emelbee........Recived
Bigd417.........
spooble.............
replicant_argent.
Eternal Rider....
hikari............
Cigarmark...........
mike32312......
mikey202.....
FlyerFanX.......
Ivory Tower..........
TimButz2....... 0306 3030 00006704 4484
thassanice...........
Lanthor..Recived

Thanks for the awesome smokes emelbee


----------



## replicant_argent

emelbee........Recived
Bigd417.........
spooble.............
replicant_argent. *01038555749247074397*
Eternal Rider....
hikari............
Cigarmark...........
mike32312......
mikey202.....
FlyerFanX.......
Ivory Tower..........
TimButz2....... 0306 3030 00006704 4484
thassanice...........
Lanthor..Recived

On the way, Thomas!


----------



## spooble

Wow... I thought the drawing was tonight, but looks like I'm a week late! I'll get your package out on Monday.


----------



## FlyerFanX

spooble said:


> Wow... I thought the drawing was tonight, but looks like I'm a week late! I'll get your package out on Monday.


:tpd: Blew this one big time.

They'll be out in a day or two - and congrats!!!:ss


----------



## mike32312

Be going out in the mail tomorrow bud. I'll pm DC#. :tu Again Congradulations and Merry Christmas. Got something special for ya. :ss


----------



## spooble

*0103 8555 7493 0120 0465*

In the mail today. Lucky dog!


----------



## hikari

emelbee........Recived
Bigd417.........
spooble.............0103 8555 7493 0120 0465
replicant_argent. Recived
Eternal Rider....
hikari............
Cigarmark...........
mike32312......
mikey202.....
FlyerFanX.......
Ivory Tower..........
TimButz2....... 0306 3030 00006704 4484
thassanice...........
Lanthor..Recived


----------



## mike32312

Shipped today. Added something a little special. Enjoy. 
UPS Tracking # 1ZE515W80352127684


----------



## FlyerFanX

Out tomorrow

DC 0306 0320 0005 6924 7764

Congrats!!!:ss


----------



## hikari

emelbee........Recived
Bigd417.........
spooble.............0103 8555 7493 0120 0465
replicant_argent. Recived
Eternal Rider....
hikari............
Cigarmark...........
mike32312......1ZE515W80352127684
mikey202.....
FlyerFanX.......0306 0320 0005 6924 7764
Ivory Tower..........
TimButz2....... 0306 3030 00006704 4484
thassanice...........
Lanthor..Recived


----------



## Eternal Rider

Package is in the mail
DC#03071790000078839536

Enjoy 
Harland


----------



## mikey202

I forgot about the lottery...mine will go out later this week.


----------



## hikari

emelbee........Recived
Bigd417.........
spooble.............Recived
replicant_argent. Recived
Eternal Rider....03071790000078839536
hikari............
Cigarmark...........
mike32312......1ZE515W80352127684
mikey202.....
FlyerFanX.......0306 0320 0005 6924 7764
Ivory Tower..........
TimButz2....... 0306 3030 00006704 4484
thassanice...........
Lanthor..Recived

Awsome smokes spooble thanks


----------



## Cigarmark

Sticks on the way! Sorry it took so long.
DC# 0307 0020 0001 1395 0234


----------



## hikari

emelbee........Recived
Bigd417.........
spooble.............Recived
replicant_argent. Recived
Eternal Rider....Recived
hikari............Winner
Cigarmark...........0307 0020 0001 1395 0234
mike32312......1ZE515W80352127684
mikey202.....
FlyerFanX.......Recived
Ivory Tower..........
TimButz2....... Recived
thassanice...........
Lanthor..Recived

Awesome smokes guys a few things in there i have yet to try and looking forward too them
delemas delemas what to smoke first


----------



## hikari

emelbee........Recived
Bigd417.........
spooble.............Recived
replicant_argent. Recived
Eternal Rider....Recived
hikari............Winner
Cigarmark...........0307 0020 0001 1395 0234
mike32312......Recived
mikey202.....
FlyerFanX.......Recived
Ivory Tower..........
TimButz2....... Recived
thassanice...........
Lanthor..Recived

Mike32312 all i can say is wow. Thank you for the generous Christmas gift wow the ash tray is awesome now i have a nice one for inside ... thanks buddy


----------



## hikari

emelbee........Recived
Bigd417.........
spooble.............Recived
replicant_argent. Recived
Eternal Rider....Recived
hikari............Winner
Cigarmark...........Recived
mike32312......Recived
mikey202.....
FlyerFanX.......Recived
Ivory Tower..........
TimButz2....... Recived
thassanice...........
Lanthor..Recived

Thank you for the sticks Cigarmark


----------



## thassanice

0103 8555 7492 1118 6064

Enjoy!


----------



## hikari

emelbee........Recived
Bigd417.........
spooble.............Recived
replicant_argent. Recived
Eternal Rider....Recived
hikari............Winner
Cigarmark...........Recived
mike32312......Recived
mikey202.....
FlyerFanX.......Recived
Ivory Tower..........
TimButz2....... Recived
thassanice...........0103 8555 7492 1118 6064
Lanthor..Recived


----------



## mikey202

dc # 0103 8555 7492 5360 0252


----------



## hikari

emelbee........Recived
Bigd417.........
spooble.............Recived
replicant_argent. Recived
Eternal Rider....Recived
hikari............Winner
Cigarmark...........Recived
mike32312......Recived
mikey202.....0103 8555 7492 5360 0252
FlyerFanX.......Recived
Ivory Tower..........
TimButz2....... Recived
thassanice...........Recived
Lanthor..Recived

Thanks for the somkes thassanice


----------



## Ivory Tower

Updated for you, Tom.

emelbee........Recived
Bigd417.........
spooble.............Recived
replicant_argent. Recived
Eternal Rider....Recived
hikari............Winner
Cigarmark...........Recived
mike32312......Recived
mikey202.....0103 8555 7492 5360 0252
FlyerFanX.......Recived
Ivory Tower.......... (Sent 12/19) 04835689837028029952
TimButz2....... Recived
thassanice...........Recived
Lanthor..Recived


----------



## hikari

Hey guys 

Just an update i did get one package in the mail 
i have not verified or even opend it yet.

Just got home late last night from my holiday vacation.
any how at work right now will update it tonight who it was.


----------



## Bigd417

Sorry about the delays, business travel, holidays and all the other usual delays caught up with me. Tracking number 0307 1790 0001 6762 3015. Hope you enjoy them.

Don


----------



## hikari

emelbee........Recived
Bigd417.........Recived
spooble.............Recived
replicant_argent. Recived
Eternal Rider....Recived
hikari............Winner
Cigarmark...........Recived
mike32312......Recived
mikey202.....Recived
FlyerFanX.......Recived
Ivory Tower.......... Recived
TimButz2....... Recived
thassanice...........Recived
Lanthor..Recived


thank you everyone.


----------

